# water flow problem?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

I a not sure if this is the right section,but, here i go. When I ahve a tank of fry, I like to use a power filter. This ensures good water quality. I cover the sucking part with pantyhose so fry wont get sucked in. No problems have arosen from this. Howver sometime thewater flow just...blows them all around if you know what i am saying. Is there anyway i can get the same amount of filtration without so much current? Or is the current good because it will make the fry stronger?

Also i have another question. Is the current form a powerfilter to strong for angelfish? I havent noteced any problems, but some people say it will stop them from getting nice fins. I think they are bsing it. What do you all think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are riverine fish. So I don't buy the stagnant water stuff. Mine like current and like to lay their eggs in the outflow of the power fliters. You should, however, have one place in the tank that is out of the current so the fish can rest and so you can feed fry without all the food getting blown away. A big sword plant or java fern works well as does a piece of slate tilted up against the glass. Perfect fins are not as important as happy healthy fish. So long as the fish aren't being blown into the gravel, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice. i ahve a big amazon sword and sometime the fish go hide under it and then they dont have to work.


----------

